# Painted My Yamaha Vmax cowling and motor



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

I decided to give my 150 Vmax TRP a little facelift. Bought the paint las summer just never got around to doing it ( out fishing LOL ) Finally decided to do it this las week. I used basecoat clear coat paint and clear coated over the ( vmax, trp, ox66 fuel injection decals and replaced the Yamaha, 150, and red striping then cleared over the hole thing) Don't want to bore you all with the details here are some pics. What do you all think?


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are a couple more will take some of it in the sunlight when the weather gets better. These were taken at midnight.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet! Lookin good!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow! That's looks great....


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Did you really need to ask "what do you think"??? Nice work...very nice...


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Looks good, what paint brand, and did you spray from a can or air gun?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow! Looks like a new motor. Great job!


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

That's what I wanna know if you used a spray can?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I would say no spray can. See the air hose on the floor in the 3rd pic? Hard to get a finish like that from a can.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. It was sprayed with Dupont chromabase and Dupont chromabase urethane clear (Automotive) With the harsh elements of the salt water and heat I would not recommend spray paint and you won't get the finish.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Lots of work 3 paint colors, lots of tape to save the decals, about 20 man hrs. I had already repaired the scratches chips sanded and primered during the week. Saturday I started at 11:30 am finishing the sanding masking and spraying, and finished everything at 11:45 pm non stop. The finish product thou is well worth it.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow nice,i have the same motor (not TRP) what would you charge me to paint my cowl only?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That ain't from a spray can. That is a VERY nice paint job! As slick as it came out think how it would have looked after some wet sanding. That is a very professional job. If you don't already I think u could make some $$ doing that.


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Great Job!!!! I"ve seen this item in person and you couldn't tell the difference from a bran new one(other than different configuration). Looks awesome. You did an awesome job bud!!!! Wanna paint my Johnson(LOL)!!!!!

This guy re-gelled his own boat and you couldn't tell the difference between a professional job. He's a man of few talents but painting and gelling are some.:cheers:


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Great Job!! sanding and painting those Cowls are a PAIN, they are some kind of plastic, and to get nicks and stuff out you have to use a filler and sand LITELY . There is Hours of Prep work in that job, and A bunch in Paint tape, Sand paper, thinners, cleaners, prep cloths to clean, more than you would ever believe. For the time and materials, if he charged anything at all , could almost buy a new one!!!
I'm guessing there is $200-300.00 + in paint and tape alone, from the last time i bought the stuff to paint a hood on a car several years ago.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Blown2run said:


> Wanna paint my Johnson(LOL)!!!!!


Only in a boating forum is this statement acceptable... :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Wow, Oversize you did an Oversize job!*

No pun intended, of coarse. Your attention to detail is amazing and impressive. I agree with "SonnysMarine", one could almost buy a new engine for what you would have to charge them. That's neat seeing the ShallowBlaster painted like the engine. Makes me wonder if the paint will stay on it very well?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Oversize,*

what is it about the particular paint (Dupont chromabase and Dupont chromabase urethane clear) that made you decide to use it versus the many other paints available to you?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

That looks great.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

*fishnstringer* Was not asking me on why that brand,, but Color rite paint wants $124.95 a pint for the paint for the cowl, the lower unit has a base then top coat, then the clear coat, I have some of the paint for touch up from color rite, retails for 33.95 a spray can for most colors,, and by the time I buy it pay shipping, and Haz shipping fee it right at my cost for one dang can of spray paint!!! Primer is cheaper only 18.95 a can!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Wow nice,i have the same motor (not TRP) what would you charge me to paint my cowl only?


how about getting it put together first 

baby steps guey :biggrin:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> how about getting it put together first
> 
> baby steps guey :biggrin:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Sonnysmarine,*

I missed something in the translation? Are you saying Color rite is about the same cost, whether you buy it by the pint or spray can? Please clarify, I'm not the brightest kid on the block, so please excuse me.



Sonnysmarine said:


> *fishnstringer* Was not asking me on why that brand,, but Color rite paint wants $124.95 a pint for the paint for the cowl, the lower unit has a base then top coat, then the clear coat, I have some of the paint for touch up from color rite, retails for 33.95 a spray can for most colors,, and by the time I buy it pay shipping, and Haz shipping fee it right at my cost for one dang can of spray paint!!! Primer is cheaper only 18.95 a can!!!


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

No it's more expense by the spray can for the amount you get in a can. but easier for most people to use than a gun, the thinner, you need, and the cleaner and time to clean a spray gun up right.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dang! That is nice..........


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Want to do my mercury?? LOL! That came out real nice.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

fishnstringer said:


> what is it about the particular paint (Dupont chromabase and Dupont chromabase urethane clear) that made you decide to use it versus the many other paints available to you?


Dupont is one of the best and that is what Ive always used on my cars. I had some extra clear, and as far as having the paint mixed I was able to do it with 1/4 pint silver, 1/4 pint grey, and half pint metallic black. I had my local jober take a photograph of the cowling with the chromavision and sell me just the custom color and amount I needed. As far as the paint staying on the cavitation plate, it is not the first one i've done and if sanded properly the paint will stick to it. Also used and adhesion promoter over everything since all the decal were scuffed and cleared over. I have never bought a cowling but to my understanding they are pretty expensive I quoted the stickers which you have to purchase individually and they were very expensive that is why I decide to cover some and just have some custom ones made for the striping, yamaha letter, and 150 #'s. Here is my old boat which I also did a facelift on. My other boat was a 99 Kenner and the engine was very weathered I buffed the entire hull, painted the console base coat clear coat, painted my motor and added newer style decals, and removed the carpet and gel coated it. For a bonus I will include some pics of one of my project cars that I painted. And some paint on some engine parts on my other one. I understand it is not cheap to do the work but all it cost me is materials and time that is why I take on the projects. It is not for everyone but I like to have my boat looking as good as possible. Cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Good Job man 2 thumbs up!!!! p.s i hate painting motors lol


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

*more pics*

here are some more pics i snapped while he was laying down some paint.....hes my brother and he also did some work to my old boat about year and a half ago i wish i had some before pics buti found this one when it was done (keep in mind the boat is a 1996 model dargel skout) HE PAINTED MY JOHNSON ON THIS ONE LOL.......he painted the maroon dargel stripe on the side, my motor and the center console if you have owned an older dargel you will notice a big differance in the console


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Thats is a great paint job! I'd like to have some work done but how do you ask a guy to "touch up my lower unit"?


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

TioJaime said:


> Thats is a great paint job! I'd like to have some work done but how do you ask a guy to "touch up my lower unit"?


LOL. I think Oversize would jump on that one in a heartbeat.:bounce:


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

OVERSIZE said:


> Dupont is one of the best and that is what Ive always used on my cars. I had some extra clear, and as far as having the paint mixed I was able to do it with 1/4 pint silver, 1/4 pint grey, and half pint metallic black. I had my local jober take a photograph of the cowling with the chromavision and sell me just the custom color and amount I needed. As far as the paint staying on the cavitation plate, it is not the first one i've done and if sanded properly the paint will stick to it. Also used and adhesion promoter over everything since all the decal were scuffed and cleared over. I have never bought a cowling but to my understanding they are pretty expensive I quoted the stickers which you have to purchase individually and they were very expensive that is why I decide to cover some and just have some custom ones made for the striping, yamaha letter, and 150 #'s. Here is my old boat which I also did a facelift on. My other boat was a 99 Kenner and the engine was very weathered I buffed the entire hull, painted the console base coat clear coat, painted my motor and added newer style decals, and removed the carpet and gel coated it. For a bonus I will include some pics of one of my project cars that I painted. And some paint on some engine parts on my other one. I understand it is not cheap to do the work but all it cost me is materials and time that is why I take on the projects. It is not for everyone but I like to have my boat looking as good as possible. Cheaper than buying a new one.


Awesome job on the painting! I was looking at doing the same thing this next winter. I have a 150 yami also. Would you mind posting the exact mixes that you used and color paint numbers. I was going to copy it if you don't mind! Great job again.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The more I look at it, the more think you got some mad skills...


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Blue02 said:


> Awesome job on the painting! I was looking at doing the same thing this next winter. I have a 150 yami also. Would you mind posting the exact mixes that you used and color paint numbers. I was going to copy it if you don't mind! Great job again.


Thanks for all the compliments guys.
I would recommend you go to you local Napa or paint supplier, and let them take a picture of your cowling and any color you want to match. They can use a chromavision which is a camera that will come up with a close blendable match to pretty much any color you take in. Tommorow I will see if I can get a paint code of the cans and post them, but the best thing would be to take your boat by your local paint store. You can save some money by buying just the paint you need. Usually they will sell you less than a pint if you ask them and like I stated earlier it won't take more than a 1/2 a pint at the most of either color.


----------

